# Кто-нибудь лечился у Яна Касьяна на Украине?



## лирик (11 Апр 2012)

Уважаемые форумчане! Кто нибудь проходил лечение в Кобеляках на Украине, в центре мануальной терапии им. Н.Касьяна? Поделитесь результатами лечения!


----------



## wilso (11 Апр 2012)

Я лечился у Рафальского. Результат отличный (2010г). На три месяца. Повторно не получилось, а надо было-предупреждали + не сохранялся совсем, думал, что ее (протрузию диска) "вбили" насовсем! Глупый я тогда еще был... Всего 55 было и полнейшее незнание о позвоночнике. У Яна мне отсоветовали почему- то.


----------



## лирик (12 Апр 2012)

wilso написал(а):


> Я лечился у Рафальского. Результат отличный (2010г). На три месяца. Повторно не получилось, а надо было-предупреждали + не сохранялся совсем, думал, что ее (протрузию диска) "вбили" насовсем! Глупый я тогда еще был... Всего 55 было и полнейшее незнание о позвоночнике. У Яна мне отсоветовали почему- то.


Скажите пожалуйста, Рафальский проживает в Кобеляках? Сколько сеансов он провел? Если есть какая то информация о нем, поделитесь. Знаю лично двоих людей кто лечился у Яна Касьяна, у обоих операбельные грыжи 1 см., сейчас живут без приема обезболивающих, до лечения таблетки горстями, блокады. Собираются еще ехать на второй курс.


----------



## wilso (12 Апр 2012)

Рафальский живет в Кобеляках и работает в местной больнице терапевтом и ... Провел 10 сеансов по 2 в день. Поехал туда по рекомендации соседа, которому он помог и уже 6лет нет рецидивов. Могу дать координаты, но как? На форуме вроде давать телефоны нельзя. А вы вообще откуда? А. если Ян друзьям помог, то естественно им надо еще к нему ехать, для закрепления, так сказать.


----------



## лирик (14 Апр 2012)

wilso написал(а):


> Рафальский живет в Кобеляках и работает в местной больнице терапевтом и ... Провел 10 сеансов по 2 в день. Поехал туда по рекомендации соседа, которому он помог и уже 6лет нет рецидивов. Могу дать координаты, но как? На форуме вроде давать телефоны нельзя. А вы вообще откуда? А. если Ян друзьям помог, то естественно им надо еще к нему ехать, для закрепления, так сказать.


Я проживаю в г. Саранск. До Харькова ходит прямой поезд, ехать сутки. Если лечение больных у Рафальского поставлено на поток, думаю местные жители подскажут как найти. Насколько я понимаю методика лечения,  у Касьяна и Рафальского одинаковая. Скажите а у Вас не было рецидива во время лечения у Рафальского? Почему задаю такой вопрос Украина другое государство, в случае  рецидива не знаешь куда обратиться- инностранец.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Апр 2012)

Вот именно - лечение поставлено на поток. До Казани и Москвы гораздо ближе.  Да и в Мордовии есть свои касьяны.


----------



## лирик (15 Апр 2012)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Вот именно - лечение поставлено на поток. До Казани и Москвы гораздо ближе. Да и в Мордовии есть свои касьяны.


Доктор , Вы правы есть в России несомненно высококвалифицированные специалисты по лечению заболеваний позвоночника. Но цена вопроса? Во всех частных клиниках цены на лечение не подъемные и как правило гарантий на полное выздоровление ни кто не дает.  В Мордовии хорошего мануального терапевта не так то просто найти. А доверить свой позвоночник дяденьки самоучки без мед. образования не очень хочется. Порекомендуйте кого-нибудь из докторов в России, кто лечит с гарантией. Спасибо.


----------



## AIR (15 Апр 2012)

> А доверить свой позвоночник дяденьки самоучки без мед. образования не очень хочется.


Так сам первый Касьян и был именно самоучкой без мед. образования...


----------



## лирик (15 Апр 2012)

AIR написал(а):


> Так сам первый Касьян и был именно самоучкой без мед. образования...


Согласен в том, что Н.Касьян был самоучкой без мед. образования, но помощь которую он оказывал больным людям была огромная. Поэтому и ехали к нему со всех концов мира. Если бы сейчас жил и лечил самоучка уровня Касьяна, то наверняка была бы информация о нем в СМИ и в интернете. Может я не там ищу? Подскажите если знаете такового самоучку.


----------



## wilso (15 Апр 2012)

А от Харькова еще до Полтавы... +30км до Кобеляк. Есть еще Чигрин А.Ф. с образованием-д.м.н., профессор. Принимает рядом. С Касьяном был напарником.

Доктору Владимиру В.! Полностью согласен! Вот только как опредедлить "настоящего"?


----------



## иноземцева (19 Фев 2014)

лирик написал(а):


> Уважаемые форумчане! Кто нибудь проходил лечение в Кобеляках на Украине, в центре мануальной терапии им. Н.Касьяна? Поделитесь результатами лечения!


Я проходила лечение еще еще в 91 году, Была на приеме у самого Касьяна. Болела сильно с 14 лет, мне на время лечения было 34 года, и по сей день я всегда говорю ему СПАСИБО!!!! Больше меня никогда не беспокоили боли в спине.Он творил чудеса.Знаю принимал его сын и был прием еще в гостинице, всем огромное спасибо, они творят чудеса. Я ездила только один раз, курс был 10 дней.И всегда всем говорю о его золотых руках.Светлая ему память


----------



## HEIP!!!! (19 Мар 2014)

вот незнаю ехать или нет с моим диагнозом:дорсальная левосторонняя грыжа L5-S1 до 10мм.поможет или нет?


----------



## Василий Чайка (19 Мар 2014)

HEIP!!!! написал(а):


> вот незнаю ехать или нет с моим диагнозом:дорсальная левосторонняя грыжа L5-S1 до 10мм.поможет или нет?


Снимки выложите!!!


----------



## HEIP!!!! (19 Мар 2014)

Василий Чайка написал(а):


> Снимки выложите!!!


хорошо


----------



## Василий Чайка (19 Мар 2014)

HEIP!!!! написал(а):


> не открываеться


Тут модераторы могут помочь, но если есть на пленке - сфотографируйте каждый отдельно и выложите


----------



## La murr (20 Мар 2014)

*HEIP!!!!*,  предлагаю Вам открыть собственную тему в этом разделе - https://www.medhouse.ru/forums/56/
Дополните её снимками - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/, опишите, что беспокоит и задайте вопросы докторам.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Мар 2014)

AIR написал(а):


> Так сам первый Касьян и был именно самоучкой без мед. образования...


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Касьян,_Николай_Андреевич
Биография[править | править исходный текст]

Родился и прожил почти всю жизнь в городе Кобеляки Полтавской области Украины. Является почётным гражданином этого города.

Окончил Харьковский мединститут в 1964 году.


----------



## doc (20 Мар 2014)

Там не указан факультет, санитарно-гигиенический. До 1971 года работал главным врачом санэпидстанции.


----------



## AIR (20 Мар 2014)

Вообще то по легенде начал заниматься костоправством его отец ещё в годы войны... так что "первый Касьян" получается он..


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Мар 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Там не указан факультет, санитарно-гигиенический. До 1971 года работал главным врачом санэпидстанции.


Да, но это не школа остеопатии, согласитесь. В те года после сан.гига знали больше, чем после теперешних лечебных.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Мар 2014)

AIR написал(а):


> Вообще то по легенде начал заниматься костоправством его отец ещё в годы войны... так что "первый Касьян" получается он..


Возможно так и есть, но что такое Кобыляки в СССР узнали, благодаря ему.


----------



## doc (20 Мар 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> да но это не школа остеопатии согласитесь. В те года после сан.гига знали больше чем после теперешних лечебных.


Согласен на все сто.
Но мануальная терапия у него всё же народная. Ни специальности в стране такой не было, ни курсов подготовки.
А качество знаний теперешних врачей, к сожалению, ниже плинтуса. Мой знакомый, директор одного из филиалов МНТК рассказывал, что со всего выпуска студентов медвуза не смог выбрать ни одного для своей клиники - полный ноль, многие не знают даже, что такое физраствор! Думаю, что это неизбежное следствие платности образования. Хотя не только это.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Мар 2014)

"Бьють по спинах, бьють по сраках - так лiкують в Кобеляках!" (Н.А.Касьян в ТВ программе "В гостях у Дмитрия Гордона").


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Мар 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Но мануальная терапия у него всё же народная.


она крайне сложная, манипуляции на длинном рычаге это приметив, по сравнению с импульсом малого рычага.


----------



## doc (20 Мар 2014)

Все осложнения идут на ударной технике.
Со мной в соседнем кабинете работал такой умелец. Кандидат мед. наук между прочим. Так чего только не было. Даже рёбра ломал. Хотя иногда были поразительные удачи.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Мар 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Все осложнения идут на ударной технике.


 Все осложнения идут от дырки в башке. Когда кто-то пытется кого-то копировать так и получается.


doc написал(а):


> Кандидат мед. наук между прочим.


 А это вообще не важно, манипуляции как и хирургия, это рукоделие. Я знал докторов наук, которые не умели оперировать, но это никак не мешало им заниматься наукой.


----------



## doc (20 Мар 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Все осложнения идут от дырки в башке.


В основном, да.
Но и любой ас иногда вынужден рисковать.


----------

